
Connect to Volunteer and Work while furloughed - sveer
https://furloughed.club/
======
samizdis
This site has no information about who/what is behind it, no privacy policy -
but it has fields for name and email address entry - and there is no
indication of the target geographical area, whether US, part of the US, or
somewhere else in the world.

